# I'm bummed!!



## Heck148

D*mn!! I was going to go out to Chicago to hear the orchestra perform 2 concerts - Also Sprach Zarathustra, Bluebeard's Castle, then Shostakovich 9, Borodin 2, Dvorak VC.../
But the orchestra strike has not been settled....so the concerts have been cancelled....crap!!


----------



## Guest

How quaint! In the part of the UK I come from, to be "bummed" means something else altogether.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Heck148 said:


> D*mn!! I was going to go out to Chicago to hear the orchestra perform 2 concerts - Also Sprach Zarathustra, Bluebeard's Castle, then Shostakovich 9, Borodin 2, Dvorak VC.../
> But the orchestra strike has not been settled....so the concerts have been cancelled....crap!!


That's a pity, but at least you heard about the cancellation before you got there, presumably - New England to Chicago is a bit of a haul, isn't it?


----------



## SixFootScowl

MacLeod said:


> How quaint! In the part of the UK I come from, to be "bummed" means something else altogether.


Hmmmm, I can only imagine....would it be synonymous with buggered? I'll need to remember that in case I am talking around folks from the UK.


----------



## DavidA

Fritz Kobus said:


> Hmmmm, I can only imagine....would it be synonymous with buggered? I'll need to remember that in case I am talking around folks from the UK.


Has the same connotations


----------



## Mandryka

MacLeod said:


> How quaint! In the part of the UK I come from, to be "bummed" means something else altogether.


It's a bit schoolboy, that, isn't it?

Anyway, I once travelled from London to Paris just to see a play, and when I got to the theatre I was turned away because of something called_ La Grève des intermittents._


----------



## Heck148

elgars ghost said:


> That's a pity, but at least you heard about the cancellation before you got there, presumably - New England to Chicago is a bit of a haul, isn't it?


I was flying out - it works out nicely, usually - the CSO finishes one series on Tuesday night, starts next series on Thursday...on Wednesday, I would around the corner to Buddy Guy's "Blues Legends"....neat place, terrific music, good food
fun time....
The Tuesday performance was cancelled some time ago; it just p*ssed me off that they waited so long to cancel the Thursday Shost 9 concert....the two negotiating parties are not even meeting until Friday AM.... 
oh well, better luck next year!!...


----------



## Larkenfield

. . . . . . . . .


----------

